# mfiutil - configure RAID 50



## P_fud (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I was 'given' a set of 4 MD1200's, 12-2TB drives in each hanging off a PERC H800 card.  The hardware is in a remote location I can't get to - otherwise I'd just use the RAID BIOS utility.

I'm to configure this in a RAID 50 - 4 RAID 5's wrapped in a RAID 0 if I get the concept.

I've never done a RAID 50 before, and the manual is entirely unclear how to set this up. 
Is it:

create raid5 e0:s0, etc. through the 4 RAID 5's, then 
create raid0  - but here I get stuck.  How to specify the 4 RAID 5's?

Or is it:

create raid50 ...and then type out the 4 raid 5's in order?

Would anyone be able to help with the syntax & order of operations?

Many thanks!

P_fud (Jeff)


----------

